# Special Operations medicine and civilians in conflict zones



## globalknife (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey folks, I'm a civilian surgeon working on a research project looking at the interactions between Special Forces/Operations medical providers and civilian medics in conflict zones. Perhaps not too common but there are some relevant situations, ie. operations in Mosul, being injured in areas outside the "Golden Hour" mandate...

Would be great if anyone out there would be willing to take a quick survey. Thanks. Happy to provide more background if needed

Mod Edit: Link removed


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2020)

globalknife said:


> Hey folks, I'm a civilian surgeon working on a research project looking at the interactions between Special Forces/Operations medical providers and civilian medics in conflict zones. Perhaps not too common but there are some relevant situations, ie. operations in Mosul, being injured in areas outside the "Golden Hour" mandate...
> 
> Would be great if anyone out there would be willing to take a quick survey. Thanks. Happy to provide more background if needed



Per the site rules, please post an Introduction in the correct subforum. We'll reopen this thread once that's complete.

I removed your link. The staff needs to sign off on any solicitations.


----------

